

Fixed-Schedule Productivity, what is it? - gamma_raj
http://calnewport.com/blog/2008/02/15/fixed-schedule-productivity-how-i-accomplish-a-large-amount-of-work-in-a-small-number-of-work-hours/

======
messel
These are all not examples of Fixed-Schedule Productivity:

Hanging out on HN while I should be building enterprise ruby on my local
centos install.

Checking my twitter stream.

ADD opening my gmail.

Reading blogs, and commenting.

------
DTrejo
For anyone entering college, I highly recommend his book, _How to Win at
College_.

